# Should medical personnel in the CF wear white berets?



## FutureInfantryOficer (26 Apr 2011)

Should medical personnel(i.e Medical Officer,Medical Technician,Nursing officers etc.) in the CF wear white berets as one of their headdresses? Why or Why not?   ???


----------



## MikeL (26 Apr 2011)

Uh.. why? What's wrong with them wearing the berets they already wear depending on their element and unit/position - Green, Blue, Black, Maroon, Tan. Their capbadge and slip ons already tell you they are Medical pers as well as collar dogs and trade badge when in DEUs. Plus the MEDIC velcro patch they wear on their Arid CADPAT overseas, etc.


----------



## FutureInfantryOficer (26 Apr 2011)

I just figured that since paratroopers in the CF wear maroon berets, why not the medical personnel wear white berets?


----------



## MikeL (26 Apr 2011)

FutureInfantryOfficer said:
			
		

> I just figured that since paratroopers in the CF wear maroon berets, why not the medical personnel wear white berets?



Being a Paratrooper is not a trade specific job like Medic... all a Maroon beret tells you is that the pers is in a Jump Coy not what trade, ie Infantry, Medic, Sig, etc got anything better? 

Why did you even think this up? There has to be a reason for this.


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Apr 2011)

Why not eggplant, or a nice teal... maybe even fuscia might be nice.


----------



## FutureInfantryOficer (26 Apr 2011)

I find that white is much better suited for the medical branch of  the CF because it is the background colour behind the red cross. Since the color red is already in use with the MPs ( uniform wise). In my opinion white would seem "cool".


----------



## ballz (26 Apr 2011)

White would look nice and crisp but it would just end up a gross yellowish/brown/tan colour... and that would look horrible...


----------



## MikeL (26 Apr 2011)

Buds... post less, read more..  keep crazy ideas about changing uniform items to yourself.. traditions, etc have already been set and don't need to be changed... far better things for the CF and you to do then consider beret colours..

Like ballz said, eventually a white beret will get stained.. it's bad enough seeing pers walking around in green berets  faded and worn out so much they don't even look green anymore.


----------



## Snaketnk (26 Apr 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> White would look nice and crisp but it would just end up a gross yellowish/brown/tan colour... and that would look horrible...



That was my first thought too.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Apr 2011)

Berets regularly get stuffed in pockets and packs. White ones would be a frustration for those they were imposed upon because they would be hard to keep as clean and pristine as you appear to be imagining they might look on parade. Kit shouldn't come with extra hassles as part of their design. If you really want to be a CF fashion designer, start by thinking through the entire life-cycle of the article for possible reasons why it may not work - or, as I would suggest, just leave it be.


----------



## medicineman (26 Apr 2011)

Dude, stay out of the pharmacy...you've obviously never worn whites before, and certainly know nothing of what our Branch colours are.  The white on a red cross brassard is nothing more than something to make an inverse Swiss flag (white cross on red background).  Our branch colours are green and sanguine (dark maroon) - maybe we should have dark purple instead...the South African Defence Force Medical Corps used to wear maroon (or similar colour) berets.  Or maybe go with our brethren in the Royal Army Medical Corps and use midnight blue (off black).  I'm happy with green though.  

Can't wait for M9C to find this one... op:

MM


----------



## BurnDoctor (26 Apr 2011)

White berets:  worst...idea...EVER.


----------



## Rogo (26 Apr 2011)

Okay guys, the problems with the idea have been fleshed out, and I think the avatar makes it clear that he is probably in RCACC so let's not make a dog pile.    Pretty much everyone agrees its a bad idea....Mod lock?


----------

